# Τι είναι πλανήτης, μπαμπά;



## Hellegennes (Jun 24, 2015)

Στην αρχαία εποχή τα πράγματα ήταν εύκολα. Έβλεπαν οι άνθρωποι πράγματα στον ουρανό και τα κατηγοριοποιούσαν με βάση την -φαινόμενη- συμπεριφορά τους. _Απλανείς αστέρες_ τα αστέρια, αφού δεν μετακινούνταν στον ουράνιο θόλο, _αστέρες πλανήτες_ τα κοντινά μας σώματα (Ήλιος, Σελήνη, Άρης, Δίας, Αφροδίτη, Ερμής, Κρόνος) που έμοιαζαν να κινούνται στον ουράνιο θόλο. Αυτό δεν ήταν μια διαπίστωση μόνο των δικών μας αρχαίων προγόνων, αλλά των περισσότερων αρχαίων λαών. Επτά κινούμενα ουράνια σώματα, επτά πλανήτες. Κάποια στιγμή η έννοια του πλανήτη άλλαξε, συγκεκριμένα όταν το μοντέλο του Κοπέρνικου έγινε αποδεκτό και η Γη πέρασε στο πάνθεον των πλανητών ενώ η Σελήνη και ο Ήλιος μεταπήδησαν σε νέες κατηγορίες σωμάτων.

Για την ακρίβεια η Σελήνη έμεινε για μεγάλο διάστημα μοναδικό δείγμα του είδους της, καθώς χρειάστηκε να περάσουν δεκαετίες μέχρι να έρθει ο Γαλιλαίος και να ανακαλύψει τέσσερις νέους δορυφόρους (του Δία). Ακόμη και τότε, ο Γαλιλαίος ονόμασε τα σώματα αυτά πλανήτες. Αργότερα ο Χόιγκενς* χρησιμοποίησε τον χαρακτηρισμό _φεγγάρι_ για τον Τιτάνα, έναν από τους δορυφόρους του Κρόνου_ (Luna Saturni)._ Ωστόσο ο Κέπλερ είχε ήδη χρησιμοποιήσει τον όρο _δορυφόρος_ από το 1610. Με τον καιρό ο όρος φεγγάρι αντικαταστάθηκε από τον όρο _δορυφόρος_. Από ειρωνεία της τεχνολογικής εξέλιξης, βέβαια, όταν αρχίσαμε να εκτοξεύουμε τεχνητούς δορυφόρους σε τροχιά γύρω απ' την Γη ο όρος _δορυφόρος_ κατέληξε να σημαίνει συχνότερα τον τεχνητό δορυφόρο κι έτσι πλέον οι όροι _φεγγάρι_ και _φυσικός δορυφόρος_ χρησιμοποιούνται εξίσου σε επιστημονικά κείμενα (στα αγγλικά τουλάχιστον). Ο Ήλιος πάλι κατηγοριοποιήθηκε οριστικά σαν άστρο κατά τον 17ο αιώνα, αν και κάτι τέτοιο είχε προταθεί ήδη από τον 16ο αιώνα.

Όσο όμως η αστρονομία έκανε βήματα μπροστά, γινόταν όλο και πιο εμφανές ότι ο γεωκεντρικός ορισμός του πλανήτη βασιζόταν στην φαινόμενη κίνηση και όχι σε κάποιον αντικειμενικό ορισμό που να κατατάσσει αυτά τα ουράνια σώματα σε ένα σαφές πλαίσιο. Με την δε διαστημική εξερεύνηση αρχίσαμε να ανακαλύπτουμε ότι τα σώματα που μάθαμε να αποκαλούμε πλανήτες είναι πολύ διαφορετικά μεταξύ τους πράγματα. Οι πλανήτες που είναι εγγύτερα στον Ήλιο είναι βραχώδεις, οι εξώτεροι όμως είναι αέριοι. Οι συστάσεις των πλανητών διαφέρουν πολύ μεταξύ τους, το ίδιο και τα μεγέθη, οι μάζες, οι πυκνότητες, το αν έχουν ατμόσφαιρα ή όχι, αν έχουν μαγνητικό πεδίο ή όχι, αν έχουν γεωλογική δραστηριότητα ή όχι, αν έχουν τεκτονική δραστηριότητα ή όχι, τι είδους τροχιές έχουν, τι είδους ταχύτητες έχουν γύρω απ' τον Ήλιο και απ' τον εαυτό τους και πολλά άλλα. Είναι τόσο ευρεία η γκάμα των χαρακτηριστικών τους που το μόνο κοινό στοιχείο μοιάζει να είναι η περιστροφή τους γύρω απ' τον Ήλιο.

Αν όμως το μόνο κοινό χαρακτηριστικό είναι η άμεση περιστροφή γύρω απ' το άστρο, τότε τι είναι οι κομήτες; Ίσως μάλιστα αυτό να μην είναι τόσο δύσκολο ερώτημα, μιας και εύκολα αποφεύγουμε αυτόν τον σκόπελο μιλώντας για πολύ διαφορετικά σχήματα τροχιών, σώματα από πάγο και την χαρακτηριστικό "ουρά", όμως η αστρονομία πρωτοσκόνταψε όταν ανακαλύφθηκε ένα καινούργιο σώμα, το 1801, από τον Ιταλό αστρονόμο Τζουζέπε Πιάτσι. Το σώμα αυτό ήταν η Δήμητρα, ο μεγαλύτερος από τους αστεροειδείς. Αρχικά κανείς δεν ήξερε τι να υποθέσει γι' αυτό το σώμα. Ήταν ανάμεσα στις τροχιές του Άρη και του Δία, όμως ήταν πολύ μικρό για να είναι πλανήτης με την τότε σύγχρονη έννοια του όρου και οι παρατηρήσεις έδειχναν ότι η τροχιά του το έφερνε γύρω απ' τον Ήλιο, δηλαδή δεν ήταν δορυφόρος άλλου σώματος. Στα επόμενα έτη ανακαλύφθηκαν κι άλλα τέτοια σώματα και τελικά ονομάστηκαν _αστεροειδείς_, επειδή στα τηλεσκόπια της εποχής έμοιαζαν με άστρα, δηλαδή όσο ισχυρό κι αν ήταν το όργανο το σώμα παρέμενε μια κουκίδα φωτός.

Ένα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα έκανε την εμφάνισή του με την ανακάλυψη της Έριδας, του πρώτου ουράνιου σώματος πέρα από την τροχιά του Πλούτωνα, που ανακαλύφθηκε το 2005. Αρχικά η ΝΑΣΑ βάφτισε την Έριδα _δέκατο πλανήτη_. Σχεδόν αμέσως το σύνολο της διεθνούς αστρονομικής κοινότητας μπλέχτηκε σε έναν κυκεώνα αντιπαράθεσης σχετικά με τον χαρακτηρισμό. Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα, κατά την πλευρά αυτών που επιχειρηματολογούσαν κατά του χαρακτηρισμού ήταν ότι σιγά-σιγά γινόταν εμφανές ότι σύντομα θα ανακαλύπταμε κι άλλα αντικείμενα στην Ζώνη του Κάιπερ (πράγμα που συνέβη, πράγματι, σχεδόν αμέσως). Ίσως τα αντικείμενα αυτά είναι χιλιάδες. Οπότε τι; Θα λέμε ότι το ηλιακό σύστημα έχει χιλιάδες πλανήτες; Δεν μας φτάνει που γεμίσαμε φεγγάρια; Πώς θα μαθαίνουν τα παιδιά όλους αυτούς τους πλανήτες;:)

Τελικά μπήκε στην μέση η IAU, η Διεθνής Αστρονομική Ένωση, για να βάλει τα πράγματα στην θέση τους. Θεσπίστηκαν τρία κριτήρια που πρέπει να πληροί ένα σώμα για να ονομάζεται πλανήτης. Τα τρία κριτήρια έχουν ως εξής:

1. Να βρίσκεται σε τροχιά γύρω απ' τον Ήλιο κι όχι γύρω από άλλο σώμα
2. Να έχει αρκετή μάζα ώστε οι δυνάμεις που ασκούνται πάνω του να το έχουν κάνει να έχει αποκτήσει σφαιροειδές σχήμα
3. Να έχει "καθαρίσει" την τροχιά του

Παρότι το δεύτερο κριτήριο είναι εμφανώς προβληματικό, το τελευταίο είναι το πιο αμφιλεγόμενο. Χοντρικά σημαίνει ότι το σώμα πρέπει να είναι κατά μάζα το κυρίαρχο αντικείμενο στην τροχιά του. Τα πράγματα γίνονται χειρότερα για τον ορισμό από το γεγονός ότι το κριτήριο δεν είναι μαθηματικό αλλά περισσότερο εμπειρικό. Δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη τιμή-όριο πάνω από το οποίο ορίζεται ο πλανήτης και κάτω από το οποίο μετονομάζεται σε πλανήτη-νάνο. Και πώς θα μπορούσε άλλωστε, αφού έτσι δυο σώματα θα χαρακτηριζόταν διαφορετικά για μικροδιαφορές πάνω σε ένα νεφελώδες κριτήριο. Τόσο νεφελώδες και φωτογραφικό (για τα αντικείμενα της Ζώνης του Κάιπερ), που αν η Γη βρισκόταν στην ίδια θέση με τον Πλούτωνα θα είχε μετονομαστεί σε πλανήτη-νάνο.

Τελικά το τι είναι πλανήτης είναι περισσότερο ένας αυθαίρετος ορισμός, παρόμοιος με τους διαχωριστικούς ορισμούς για το τι είναι ωκεανός, νησί και ήπειρος. Τυπικά θα μπορούσαμε να ονομάσουμε πλανήτες όλους τους αστεροειδείς. Άλλωστε πληρούν το κριτήριο της περιφοράς γύρω απ' τον Ήλιο, ενώ μερικοί έχουν και δικούς τους δορυφόρους. Είναι σημαντικό να θυμόμαστε ότι όταν μιλάμε για το τι είναι πλανήτης (γιατί τα άστρα και οι δορυφόροι έχουν πιο ακριβείς ορισμούς) πρέπει να έχουμε υπόψιν ότι ο μόνος λόγος να συμπεριλάβουμε ή όχι ένα αντικείμενο είναι αν μιλάμε για τον ορισμό κατά IAU ή όχι.



* προτιμώ την εξαγγλισμένη προφορά του ονόματος


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 24, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ, μπαμπά! :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 24, 2015)

Ωραίος, Χέλλε! Ευχ! :)


----------



## panadeli (Jun 24, 2015)

Πολύ ωραίο Ελληγενή!


----------



## pontios (Jun 24, 2015)

Εξαιρετική δουλειά, Helle. :)
Ο επόμενος κομήτης θα πρέπει να ονομαστεί προς τιμήν σου! Helle's comet has a nice ring to it (homophonically speaking).


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 24, 2015)

Θέλουμε και sequel: πόσοι είναι τελικά οι πλανήτες και τι τράβηξε ο κακομοίρης ο Πλούτωνας


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 24, 2015)

Sequel; Βεβαίως. Όπου να 'ναι το σκάφος Νέοι Ορίζοντες θα φτάσει στον Πλούτωνα, μετά από ταξίδι 9,5 χρόνων, οπότε το sequel θα έχει και οπτικό υλικό. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 27, 2015)

Ο Πλούτωνας κι ο Χάροντας, από απόσταση 22,9 εκ. χιλιόμετρα, από την κάμερα του σκάφους Νέοι Ορίζοντες, που πλέον είναι μια ανάσα από το δυαδικό σύστημα:


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2015)

When's YOUR Pluto Time?
Pluto-time calculator: http://solarsystem.nasa.gov/plutotime/


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 2, 2015)

Οι τελευταίες εικόνες της αποστολής:


----------



## Earion (Jul 10, 2015)

Νά κι ο Πλούτωνας!


----------



## daeman (Jul 10, 2015)

Earion said:


> Νά κι ο Πλούτωνας!



Pluto has been already plutoed, dwarfed by Eris and deplanetized, in Lexi:

*plutoed = υποβαθμισμένος (σαν τον Πλούτωνα), "πλουτωνοποιημένος"

*Just goes to show where Eris can go.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 14, 2015)

Το φετινό καλοκαίρι ήταν το τέλος αναμονής για πράγματα που περίμενα χρόνια. Περίμενα 14 χρόνια για το _*Jurassic Park 4*_ (κατά κόσμον _*Jurassic World*_), το οποίο τελικά ήταν υψηλότερο των -ομολογουμένως αρκετά χαμηλών- προσδοκιών μου, 12 χρόνια για να ξαναδώ τον Άρνολντ Σβαρτζενέγκερ να ξαναπαίζει τον _*Εξολοθρευτή *_και ανέμενα να υπογραφεί το τρίτο μνημόνιο (ομολογουμένως όχι με λαχτάρα). Αυτό όμως που άξιζε σίγουρα την αναμονή ήταν η προσέγγιση του Πλούτωνα από το διαστημικό σκάφος _*Νέοι Ορίζοντες (New Horizons)*_.

Πρωτοδιάβασα για την αποστολή _*Νέοι Ορίζοντες*_ όταν ξεκίνησε, το 2006, όταν ήμουν ακόμη 24. Μετά από 9 ολόκληρα χρόνια και ταξίδι δισεκατομμυρίων χιλιομέτρων, το σκάφος της αποστολής είναι έτοιμο -καθώς γράφω αυτές τις γραμμές- να προσεγγίσει σε λίγες ώρες τον *Πλούτωνα*, από το σύστημα του οποίου θα πάρει πληθώρα φωτογραφιών και κατόπιν θα χαθεί στα πέρατα του ηλιακού συστήματος.

Ο Πλούτωνας ανακαλύφθηκε τον Φεβρουάριο του 1930, από τον *Κλάιντ Τόμπο (Clyde Tombaugh*) του *αστεροσκοπείου Λόουελ (Lowell Observatory)*. Το στοιχείο _*πλουτώνιο *_καθώς και πιθανώς ο ήρωας του Ντίσνεϋ, _*Πλούτο*_, πήραν το όνομά τους από τον πλανήτη. Από την πρώτη στιγμή στην επιστημονική κοινότητα επικράτησε διχογνωμία ως προς το αν ο Πλούτωνας είναι πλανήτης ή όχι, ένα θέμα που έχω ψιλοαναλύσει εδώ. Πολύ αργότερα, το 1978, αποκαλύφθηκε ότι ο Πλούτωνας έχει έναν φυσικό δορυφόρο, τον _*Χάροντα*_, με τον οποίο στην ουσία αποτελούν δυαδικό σύστημα, μιας και το κέντρο βάρους του συστήματος βρίσκεται εκτός του Πλούτωνα. Το όνομα *Χάρων (Charon)* αρχικά δεν είχε σχέση με το μυθολογικό πρόσωπο. Ο αστρονόμος *Τζέιμς Κρίστι (James Christy)* που ανακάλυψε τον δορυφόρο, τον ονόμασε προς τιμήν της γυναίκας του, *Σαρλήν (Charlene)*, γι' αυτό και θα ακούσετε ιδίως σε αμερικάνικες προφορές να προφέρουν τον δορυφόρο _*Σάρον *_(Charon). Το όνομα όμως ίσως επικράτησε ακριβώς εξαιτίας αυτής της σύμπτωσης, αφού Πλούτωνας και Χάροντας ταιριάζουν γάντι. Το σύστημα έχει κι άλλες δορυφόρους, σημαντικά μικρότερους ωστόσο.

Οι πληροφορίες που ήδη έχει φέρει η αποστολή _Νέοι Ορίζοντες_ είναι εντυπωσιακές. Μάθαμε επιτέλους ότι ο *Πλούτωνας* είναι μεγαλύτερος από την *Έριδα*, στα σίγουρα. Έχουμε ήδη μερικές πολύ εντυπωσιακές φωτογραφίες, εκ των οποίων παραθέτω δύο. Επιφυλάσσομαι να επιστρέψω με νεότερες μόλις επιστρέψουν τα δεδομένα της αποστολής από την τελική προσέγγιση.

*Πλούτωνας:*












*Χάροντας:*


----------



## daeman (Jul 14, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> ... Το όνομα *Χάρων (Charon)* αρχικά δεν είχε σχέση με το μυθολογικό πρόσωπο. Ο αστρονόμος *Τζέιμς Κρίστι (James Christy)* που ανακάλυψε τον δορυφόρο, τον ονόμασε προς τιμήν της γυναίκας του, *Σαρλήν (Charlene)*, γι' αυτό και θα ακούσετε ιδίως σε αμερικάνικες προφορές να προφέρουν τον δορυφόρο _*Σάρον *_(Charon). Το όνομα όμως ίσως επικράτησε ακριβώς εξαιτίας αυτής της σύμπτωσης, αφού Πλούτωνας και Χάροντας ταιριάζουν γάντι. ...



Ωστόσο, επιβεβαιωμένα ανεπιβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες από συνήθως αξιόπιστες αναξιόπιστες αναξιοπαθούσες πηγές της Στύγας και τ' Άδη καταβόθρες εγγύτατες στον Χάρον και τη Σάρον ισχυρίζονται ασθενίζονται ψυχανεμίζονται τα εξής:



daeman said:


> Αυτός ο Κρίστι (Charon was discovered by U.S. Naval Observatory astronomer James Christy... Although colleagues at the Naval Observatory proposed Persephone, Christy stuck with Charon after discovering it coincidentally refers to a Greek mythological figure: Charon is the ferryman of the dead, closely associated in myth with the god Hades, whom the Romans identified with their god Pluto), που πρωτόδε τον Χάρο με τα μάτια του, σκέφτηκε να του δώσει όνομα που να μοιάζει με της γυναίκας του (τάχα): «Σαρλίν, ντάρλινγκ, μάντεψε τι έκανα σήμερα για χάρη σου! Ανακάλυψα έναν δορυφόρο (καλά, παλιρροιαπαυτό) και τον ονόμασα Σάρον, για σένα, ντάρλινγκ, για σένα και τα ωραία σου μάτια!» «Άσ' τα αυτά τα σάπια, σε τα μας; Για τη γειτόνισσα το 'κανες, τη Σάρον! Ή νομίζεις πως δεν σ' έχω δει να τη χαλβαδιάζεις τ' απογεύματα που βγαίνει στην πισίνα; Το φράχτη που χωρίζει τις αυλές μας τον έχεις λιώσει στο κούρεμα, ενώ ο υπόλοιπος κήπος δεν πάει να κουρεύεται, αχαΐρευτε!». Και ξαναείδε τον Χάρον με τα μάτια του, επειδή όλη την ώρα έτρωγε τη Σάρον με τα μάτια του. Μετά που έμαθε για τον μυθολογικό Χάροντα, επέμεινε στο όνομα του περαματάρη, γιατί με όσα είχε τραβήξει από τη Σαρλίν στο μεταξύ, του φάνηκε πολύ ταιριαστό. «Εγώ χαρά πήγα να της δώσω (Χάρου, Χάρε), από σπόντα έστω, αλλά μ' αυτά και μ' εκείνα, χαρακίρι θα κάνω μ' αυτή την άχαρη στο σπίτι μου.»
> ...



Helle, όταν γράφεις για όσα σε αγγίζουν, κεντάς και ζωγραφίζεις. Να το κάνεις πιο συχνά, και πιο ελεύθερα, λεωγωτώρα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2017)

...
Επειδή μου θύμισε ο Helle αυτό το νήμα σήμερα, και η NASA τον Πλούτωνα την περασμένη βδομάδα με την ευκαιρία της επετείου της ανακάλυψής του το 1930, ενώ παραπάνω ασχοληθήκαμε με το ποιος βάφτισε τον Χάροντα, ας δούμε και ποια βάφτισε τον Πλούτωνα:

*How Pluto Got its Name*

*Pluto is the only world named by an 11-year-old girl*. In 1930, *Venetia Burney of Oxford, England*, suggested to her grandfather that the new discovery be named for the Roman god of the underworld. He forwarded the name to the Lowell Observatory and it was selected. Pluto's moons are named for other mythological figures associated with the underworld. Charon is named for the river Styx boatman who ferries souls in the underworld (as well as honoring Sharon, the wife of discoverer James Christy); Nix is named for the mother of Charon, who is also the goddess of darkness and night; Hydra is named for the nine-headed serpent that guards the underworld; Kerberos is named after the three-headed dog of Greek mythology (and called Fluffy in the Harry Potter novels); and Styx is named for the mythological river that separates the world of the living from the realm of the dead.

Pluto's place in mythology can get a little muddled, so we asked Dr. Elizabeth Vandiver, chair of the Department of Classics in Whitman College in Walla Walla, Washington, to clarify the origins of the name: "Pluto is the name of the Roman god of the Underworld, equivalent to the Greek Hades. However, the Greek name "Plouton" (from which the Romans derived their name "Pluto") was also occasionally used as an alternative name for Hades. But Pluto is definitely the Roman spelling."


*Venetia Burney* was the daughter of Rev. Charles Fox Burney, Oriel Professor of the Interpretation of Holy Scripture at Oxford, and his wife Ethel Wordsworth Burney (née Madan). She was the granddaughter of Falconer Madan (1851–1935), Librarian of the Bodleian Library of the University of Oxford. Falconer Madan's brother, Henry Madan (1838–1901), Science Master of Eton, had in 1878 suggested the names Phobos and Deimos for the moons of Mars.

On 14 March 1930, Falconer Madan read the story of the new planet's discovery in _The Times_, and mentioned it to his granddaughter Venetia. She suggested the name Pluto – the Roman God of the Underworld who was able to make himself invisible − and Falconer Madan forwarded the suggestion to astronomer Herbert Hall Turner, who cabled his American colleagues at Lowell Observatory. Clyde Tombaugh liked the proposal because it started with the initials of Percival Lowell who had predicted the existence of Planet X, which they thought was Pluto because it was coincidentally in that position in space. On 1 May 1930, the name Pluto was formally adopted for the new celestial body.


*How a precocious 11-year-old girl gave Pluto its name*

Planet Claire - The B52's


----------



## Marinos (Jun 1, 2019)

Η εκδίκηση του Πλούτωνα
(Θα μπορούσε να μπει και εδώ, ή εδώ...)


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2019)

Καλά, δεν πάτησες τον σύνδεσμο.

http://bit.ly/H4OFaI

Αλλά δεν σε υποψίασε καν εκείνο το: 
Their reasoning was that too many people would confuse Pluto (the doggy of Disney fame) with Pluto (the planet, of space and stuff).

Ούτε η ημερομηνία;


----------



## Marinos (Jun 1, 2019)

Ωχ...!
Είμαι θύμα wishful thinking, μια και ανήκω σε εκείνους που δεν χώνεψαν την αποπομπή του μικρού.


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2019)

Δεν πειράζει. Μ' έκανες κι εμένα να χαρώ, έστω και για λίγο. :)


----------



## Earion (Jun 2, 2019)

Εμένα με υποψίασε η επιστημόνισσα δόκτωρ Am I Joggy, και έψαξα στο Urban Dictonary τι σημαίνει joggy (εδώ, Νο 2).


----------

